# Huawei: Desktop-Mainboard mit ARM-Prozessor und Grafikkarten-Option



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2019)

Huawei: Desktop-Mainboard mit ARM-Prozessor und Grafikkarten-Option | heise online

Huawei bringt einen Desktopableger ihrer Serverplattform. Dabei ist der Prozessor (4 oder 8 Kerne) auf ein mATX ähnliches Board aufgelötet. Das soll mit gängiger Desktop Hardware umgehen können. Preise gibt es noch keine dazu.


Meine Meinung dazu:
Hochinteressantes Produkt, man muss natürlich den Preis und die Leistungsfähigkeit abwarten, aber mir fallen spontan einige Anwendungen für so ne Kiste ein. Von nem Bürorechner über ne NAS-Anwendung bis zu ner Streaming Kiste... 
Da der Prozzi nicht sehr hoch taktet und vermutlich auch ziemlich sparsam ist, wäre ggf sogar eine (semi-) passive Kühlung drin. Damit sind dann ggf auch richtige Silentlösungen drin. Anschlüsse sollten auch genug dran sein... 

Mal abwarten...


----------



## Krautmausch (7. Dezember 2019)

Aber was will ich mit ner Achtkernstreamingkiste mit 64GB RAM, wenn's auch ein irgendein Pi-Kästchen tut?

Außerdem


> aufgelötet


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2019)

Niemand zwingt dich da den RAM voll zu bestücken und für andere Anwendungen kann man das ggf schon brauchen. 

Gegen aufgelötet spricht erst mal nichts, billiger und solider ist es obendrein.


----------

